# My Method of Madness



## Carty (Jul 27, 2020)

Cloning...  used to kill mine with love... in the form of excess watering usually,  thought I had to spritz them daily at first...  I was only successful when I finally just left them alone..

Actually this time around I wasn't even planning on cloning.. but when you have some beautiful plants going and your removing lower foilage & lower branches that just will not

receive much light.  And, as I cut a few larger ones off I was like, what a waste..  so into a cup of water they went..   and the plants were far enough along I could pick n choose..

and so I did cloning:   Legacy B  pheno,  GMOP B pheno,  and Lemon Betty .

now, I did this cloning to show many out there that you don't necessarily have to purchase expensive rooting hormones to achieve success.. I used nothing but a razor blade.

#1:   Place cuttings in filtered water.
#2.   Get soil ready in .3gal oxy pot
#3,   Make a fresh cut thru a node at a 45* angle
#4.   Rotate 180*, shave skin about an inch long.
#5.   place into medium.. (roots organic soil).

intense light at this point can be your enemy.  Your not trying to grow the plant yet but allow it to create roots.  Warm temps is your friend.  Keeping the base of the plants between
78 and 82f will produce roots the quickest.  I recommend a proper water proof propagation heating pad... 

Believe it or not, that weird bathroom light the glares in thru that weird window is your best friend..  luckily my toilet tank backs right up to one of these, so I place a towel on under
the tray and set them in the window light..    when it goes dark, they move to the weird yellow light on the stove..   YEAH,  lol.

This experiment taught me this... some strains need a humidity dome to survive cloning,   some never do and do just fine.  2 strains did not, Lemon Betty did... but again, ya don't
HAVE TO spend a bunch of cash.. I stretched a baggie over the pot, clipped one corner so excess humidity can escape.  all humidity domes have these too...

Biggest trick,  moisture control.  once watered, not much is needed.  I give them eye droppers until I see the tips of  the bottom leafs turning yellow, the first sign it's rooting..

First photo was day #1 on the 19th,   2nd photo on day #23 was first sign of rooting.  now they are all beginning to stretch as they are under the LED T5 light in the smaller tent..


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 28, 2020)

Can confirm - here is one of his living it’s best life on the top deck


----------



## Carty (Jul 28, 2020)

Hey OB...  your too funny man.   Love me some groot.

I cannot be any happier with my luck on getting all of these rooted up.  Some are taking off faster then others...

Most impressive overall...   Humboldt Seeds Legacy OG.    Not only did she root up without needing a humidity dome, but never needed her leaf material trimmed to reduce transpiration issues,  just hassle free stick it in the dirt clone and it rooted up like a champ.

And then, well she just continues to impress..  the other one in the same cup is just now rooting,  but what a difference just a few days behind makes...

GMOP also doing well..  they are the single plant ones,   they rooted up first but really started to stretch unlike the Legacy OG which just began filling outwards..

Lagging in the back is of course my baby and current favorite plant...  Lemon Betty.  Just now rooted up yesterday showing roots coming out the bottom of the pot, her colors are changing as she looks for Nitrogen.. 

Time of feed them all some Root66 and some veg food, in very light dosage.

Again, was not looking to clone and this is not how I usually do things... just wanted to show it can be done without all the fancy  equipment if your a broke puppy like I usually am...  

cheers


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 29, 2020)

Good job, congrats, man who stand on toilet.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

Looking good.


----------



## Carty (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks so much..  Like I said, wasn't wanting to clone but just unable to toss the decent size trimmings..

Everybody is rooted up now.. the Lemon Betty being the slowest and most finicky, but from what friends
have told me she is worth the fuss...


----------



## burnie (Jul 30, 2020)

You just gots to get another tent or empty a closet ! You`re gettin` that good !
peace


----------



## Carty (Jul 31, 2020)

Okay,  if I WAS setup to clone,  this is how I usually do things.. a method shared by myself and Motarebel..

This is proven and I was rooting cuts in 3 days..

1).  List of supplies needed:  Rapid Rooter Plugs,  Dip n Grow,  New razor blade, distilled water,
Roots66,  chicken container from wallymrt… (found near register with cooked whole chicken)
some may need 2 if needing 12 clones to root...  6 fits in ea .
2).  Take fresh cuts but below a node region as a 2nd cut will be done soon.. place in distilled water for now.
3).  Mix up 1/4 strength of Root66,  soak RR plugs in it few seconds, wring most of it out..
4).  Mix up the Dip n Grow so it's ready..
5).  Take a cutting, make a fresh cut right thru a the node area at 45*  angle.  rotate 180* and shave just the
outer layer of skin about an inch long.  
6).  Into the Dip n Grow and right into the RR plug..  (Trick) :  take a  tiny piece of RR plug off the bottom and
place it into the hole the  clone is in to keep it from spinning/moving..
7).  Repeat..  lol
8).  Place  6 into chicken container, aka humidity dome, and onto a propagation heating pad  (important).
roots grow best with bottom of humidity dome at 78 -82f.  roots in 3 days..

This is the Method I usually use without fail and will soon be going back to it to speed up my cloning.. because
although these all rooted up,  it took quite a bit by comparison.. 

Thanks... as I begin cloning more seriously I'll share this technique with photos... the Dip n Grow is only $10.

cheers


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2020)

I have clones going most all the time.  One thing I have learned........keep it simple!!!  Every time I experiment the more they die.  Humidity and temp are the so most important IMO!!!!!

Oh and the Lemon Betty is worth the trouble!!!!


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Can you cut clones from a plant in flower or should it only be done in veg. The only clone I have ever done was a top that snapped off during training that i had in water, used some rooting powder and stuck right in the dirt. She's doing quite well now


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2020)

You can.  I don't like to do it more than a couple of weeks in.  It confuses the plant and takes it awhile to straighten itself out.  Fan leaves will be funny at first.  Only two or 3 leaves instead of 5.  They eventually straighten themselves out.  I did it successfully once where bud formations had already started.


----------



## Alabaster (Jul 31, 2020)

Hey..... How did you do that Carty? I thought you posted something about a meth OD, and the ensuing madness.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 2, 2020)

I have a dome, and I feel compelled to clone in a chicken box anyway. This is 12/10 going to happen and it will bring me joy in your honor for at least two weeks (because I suck at cloning but still


----------



## Carty (Aug 2, 2020)

putembk said:


> I have clones going most all the time.  One thing I have learned........keep it simple!!!  Every time I experiment the more they die.  Humidity and temp are the so most important IMO!!!!!
> 
> Oh and the Lemon Betty is worth the trouble!!!!


*For sure Pute..  I used to kill mine spritzing them daily.. once I learned to leave them be they lived a lot longer.. haha.  takes a bit to get your own system dialed in.  I learned this chicken container method from an old buddy.. "Gymshoes" who learned it from Motarebel..   best KISS method I know of..

I think LB is gonna be worth is also.. just delivered the other 4 clones, 3 strains, to my local pardner… checked in my the Ogers Ghost mom.. all is well..*



Steve1 said:


> Can you cut clones from a plant in flower or should it only be done in veg. The only clone I have ever done was a top that snapped off during training that i had in water, used some rooting powder and stuck right in the dirt. She's doing quite well now


*Yes, I try to take cuts right after they show sex so reverting back to veg is quicker.. Like Putembk said, you can but later in flower is a bigger challenge for sure.  your top cut looks to be doing well.. rock on.*



Alabaster said:


> Hey..... How did you do that Carty? I thought you posted something about a meth OD, and the ensuing madness.


*LoL.. your too funny.  Yeah, not sure what happened on the initial post, but when I logged back in other day I was like,  oh krap, I don't want peeps thinking I'm talking about meth so I adjusted the title... you would be the one to point it out bro... hahaha.  *



Oldbay said:


> I have a dome, and I feel compelled to clone in a chicken box anyway. This is 12/10 going to happen and it will bring me joy in your honor for at least two weeks (because I suck at cloning but still


*I'll probably be doing some cloning using the chicken box method really soon here.. going to put some fem'd seeds down and put the 2  Lemon Betty's into their own pots to blow up..  so thinking of doing a tutorial on this page ok....*


----------



## Carty (Aug 4, 2020)

Since I had to visit my pain Dr today and it's halfway to the hydro store an hour away..  I went ahead and  picked up some soil and another 5pk of the oxy pots that are doing so well...  I must say our store here is being very fair and not price gauging people.. sorry but I've heard of bags of soil doubling in some areas... sad.

Up potted my 2 Lemon Betty plants and was a good thing as one was kinda side rooted .. these were double potted as I was out of small pots at the time... but both should be just fine... and now in larger pots


----------



## Carty (Sep 22, 2020)

And how do these clones look today... 

This Oger (Ghost Cut) was just flipped to flowering on the 20th along with a few others...  she was just up potted from the 1.5 gal pot to this 3gal felt pot and is for sure stretching them legs..  next run of her she will get topped, but this being the first real run after finding the mom donor, I wanted to run her all naturale.. 




Sorry,  this photo is a bit washed out by the flash.. but this other clone of Oger was left in the smaller
pot, see the diff in just 3 days how the first photo has already begun blowing up...


----------



## Carty (Sep 22, 2020)

We now have 3 chicken containers,  now to get some RR plugs to make life easier.  because after this last poor harvest of weight, not the weed itself, just not enough still...  cloning will be the answer we feel... the plants fill out better and usually can be flipped much sooner.  Also, we are going to put a few in the small tent and flower them both out with 4 in each...   should be diff, a little learning curve, with lots of rewards we hope...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2020)

Looking good Amigo.....how does the Ogers smell?...we are running the Ghost Express and an ECSD x Ogers and they all really stink to high heaven

keep up the good work Neighbor!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

Carty said:


> Yes, I try to take cuts right after they show sex so reverting back to veg is quicker



I just recently learned this myself, but did you know that if you look through a scope around the 5th - 7th node of a vegging plant, through a scope cuz they are tiny, very tiny but most of them will show their sex.   Some strains are difficult to tell, but most will.

Thought I'd share the love, in case people didn't know this.


----------



## Carty (Sep 27, 2020)

Yes, some will show in veg without light schedule having been changed yet,  but most won't..  I do use a scope on mine all the time checking for bugs and trichomes.   Did you know that if you find a male who early on already has
trichome development right on the calayx or male counterpart is a great sign of a male to use for breeding..  High odor and early trichs makes me a happy camper.. hehe.


----------



## Carty (Sep 27, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Looking good Amigo.....how does the Ogers smell?...we are running the Ghost Express and an ECSD x Ogers and they all really stink to high heaven
> 
> keep up the good work Neighbor!



Not to bad until I touch or trim them...  hopefully they increase as they mature..  and man, do these clones take off like mad.. the mother I found went straight to my buddies place and I never got to try her yet...  these are off her.
And so glad I went with 3gal pots as I still have one of these clones in a smaller pot and what a huge diff....


*Oger Clone , Ghost cut, * 3gal felt pot...





*F.I.M. * cut yesterday to reduce upward growth and get her branches to start to stretch a bit..




*Lemon Betty Clone..  *done in LST using bamboo stakes in each corner, pot has sleeves for this.. how cool..




*California King*,  bagseed.. 




*Apple Sherbert S1 *Feminized seeds from breeder... 2 in one pot, LST to pull them apart... 





Some of these are in my old Roots Organics soil I had on hand,  then others are in the new soil I'll be trying,

Foxfarm's  Strawberry Hill.. very impressed with the soils feel and loamy texture.. soil is black as all get out and has
a  big peace symbol on the bag stating,  old hippy mix of things.  hey, who am I to argue..  and still organic.

Yesterday they got their 1st feeding since up potting and flushing the damage I did early on..  new growth looks healthy and pretty sure most damage was done having lights to low on clones...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2020)

Looking good Carty.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 27, 2020)

No, I didn't, thank you so much for sharing that with me and all other new growers that didn't know.   I haven't even considered delving into breeding until possibly this coming spring.   After we build our house we plan to have a breeding room specifically setup for breeding.   When that time comes, it sounds like you might be someone to guide me along?


----------



## Carty (Sep 30, 2020)

Breeding is challenging,  interesting and fun all at the same time.   Best advice I can give is,  find a few trusted friends
willing to test grow your new crosses.  Some  work out  fantastic and some just don't like one another at all.. 

I'd recommend finding a base strain you love, know very well, and stands up to abuse & stress well..   This is who you want for a male..  All other characteristics of the male are up to your own private choices.. fast flowering, potency, flavor etc...    I'd be more then happy to tutor ya in hopes of great success....  and remember this,  it takes at least 6wks to make good viable seeds...

These new pots are killing it...  simply blowing away the last grow in the smaller oxy pots... now my veg pots.

The stakes you can put in outside corners is maki














ng a world of difference on Lemon Betty..


----------

